# Show me your OLD horses!



## ThisSideUp (Jun 11, 2010)

I know quite a few older horses, here is of them






.
This is Cutie, one of the ponies that taught me to ride. Shes an Australian Riding Pony, and is around 30 now.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

How old is old? I have a 21 year old horse...does he count? haha


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine aren't as old as yours but I'll try to get some photos tomorrow


----------



## awaface (Jun 4, 2010)

This is old Cussy, (not mine) he was put down at the age of 40 last september due to bad arthritis (his last winter was quite hard on him and it got very bad very fast). He still enjoyed short light trail rides here and there even at the age of 39! He was in such amazing shape, not even a sway back, and taught just about everyone on the farm to ride. It was one sad day when we finally had to put him down and just about everyone he taught was there with him. 

these pictures were all taken around the age of 37-40, 

(did not take the pics, can't find my old ones... they're around here somewhere...)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

This is Frank-21+ draft cross we have loved for 17+ years. Just had to add joint supps last year when he took his first "off" steps ever. Pretty good for a guy who was born with a rear stifle deformity, and the vet recommended putting him down, huh? 
http://i746.photobucket.com/albums/xx102/flaglermom/115.jpg


http://i746.photobucket.com/albums/xx102/flaglermom/121.jpg


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Kody is in front in the maroon halter, he's a 21 year old Standardbred gelding


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here's the old Appaloosa mare at our pasture. she's 25-30 and just had her last baby 3 months ago! here are some pictures of her = )

#1 was when she was still pregnant.
#2 was a few weeks after she had Sparta 
#3 you can kind of see how much Sparta has really brought her weight down. i think i'm gonna have to wean him off at 4 months.
#4 Snowflake and Sparta at about 1 month old
#5 Snowflake and sparta at about 2 months old
#6 Snowflake and Sparta at 2 months as well
#7 Headshot of the old girl herself = )


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

This is Spanky my lesson horse, he is 24 years old and still going strong.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is Flash. He is 27 this year (though these pix are from last summer).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Flash's secret is his little donkey friend  Everyone needs one!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol --love the donkey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

This is a horse I used to show, Bear (aka Mahogany Rush) when he was 27.....still going strong. I'd say this was back in about 92 or 93 so I am assuming he is gone now. I sort of lost touch with his owner.

Please don't laugh at my "too small" saddle and my "hand me down" hunt coat that was about 5 sizes too small and my "bubble" hunt cap lol! My goodness...it's a wonder I ever places at all in Eq


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol is 26 this year.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Paige, my quarter horse mare who turned 25 last month .


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ Are those pics current?! :O Man she's looking good! If you told me she was 5 I wouldn't think twice about it!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Those pictures are from today actually  (if your talking to me)


----------



## BexnDelta (Jun 6, 2010)

Gee-jo comming up 21 still strong 17.2 hands never raced and is a Thoroughbred, just showed and his show name is Giovanti














































*These photos were only taken 2 weeks ago.*


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres an old boy I started playing with when contemplating a return to riding. This is Monte. He was 34 in these pics and stricken with Cushings.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

This is Bueno. He's a son of Poco Beuno, and to our knowledge one of the last living direct colts by PB himself  He has taught my brother, me, my best friend, my little cousin, my moms ex-boyfriends daughter, and several other kids how to ride. His jog makes you appreciate a good horse when you get on one, but other than that he is an angel! He currently lives across the road with a neighbor and their son rides him bareback, and he acts as the boys show horses' pasture mate. He's an amazing horse- he will be dearly missed when we finally have to put him down, but for now he's going strong still!!  We bought him when I was 2 as a horse for my brother (13 at the time) to learn to rope on. He has two spots on his sides where cattle gored him before we got him.... he's incredible! I miss him, I need to go home and see him! 

He's 33 this year.
















This was from christmas when I was back home.. he's still all furry! heehee... watching the neighbor boy use our indoor arena for his riding lesson on his show horse... patient ol' boy.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess Spike is a baby at 20!


----------



## ThisSideUp (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow guys, all these horses look really great, healthy and fit. Anyway, I dug up a few more pics... The first one is Dolly, my riding teachers horse. Shes in her late twenties, and she isnt ridden much anymore, once a fornight on a light trail ride maybe, because of arthritis. Shes lost quite a lot of weight as she older,but still going strong. The second one is Mirri a little Australian Riding Pony mare, shes around thirty, and still gets ridden, teaching little kids to ride ect, like she did for me. shes never had any signs of athritis.


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

This is Rauður, he's a 24 year old icelandic gelding and is still going strong =)


















Rauður and my sister's gray mare Skeifa.


----------



## AgeIsJustANumber (May 13, 2010)

old horses are Da Bomb!

Everyone's oldies look sooo good! 
This is Beau he just had his 26 birthday, and is still going strong!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

How come they don't get wrinkles? lol They are out in the sun!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

My 22 year old QH mare, Jasmine


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is Kubie, my 27 year old Appaloosa Gelding: 



















He has some arthritis in his knees, but he is still sound and comfortable. Kubie enjoys being lightly ridden, groomed, and playing with his pasture mates.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Concho, who is 25 or 26. Hubby was leasing him as his drill team horse (www.minimystique.org) but recently we gave him back to his owner (even though he would still be happily doing drill team if we didn't decide to give him back!)
























(hubby holding him and my drill team horse Midnight, getting ready for the Rose Bowl Parade this past New Years)










And 28 y/o TB gelding Renaissance


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hukassa said:


> Those pictures are from today actually  (if your talking to me)


Wow!


Jasmine looks awesome too!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pictures everyone!

Here's a couple of my old girls:

Que, who was 25 in this photo - she passed away a year later of natural causes:










Affection, who is 23 this year:










Lady, who is now 20:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This is not MY horse, but hes a friends He is 42-his name is Boogie- and still going strong (ie- went to a dressage rally a few days ago and did training level test 1 and was eventing last year)


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

BaliDoll-- I used to have a horse that had Poco Bueno in him! His registered name was Poco H. Cutter. I can't remember where on down the line he had Poco Bueno. I'd have to look at his papers again. He passed away about 5 years ago :[


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Just thought I would add in a couple of photos of a little pony I was working with. Her name is Noisy, she's 23 this year and has just returned to doing state level mounted games.

ETA: The little lump on her eyelid is a skin cancer


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Awww HowClever, that last pic is precious!!!

This is Bishop, he's 24:








And Blackjack, I think he's 26:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^^Is Bishop missing an eye?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's Toby(TWH mare), she died at 32 My riding instructor rescued her from a really bad situation, was all skin and bones at about 30 years old, and at 32, about a month after this pic was taken, she finally had to get put down as her arthritis hit her so hard she couldn't stand.









And Molly, my riding instructors 35+(vet thinks she's older than that) year old paint mare- still alive and kicking!  (She shouldn't be alive, as she was hit by a four wheeler about 7 years ago and is still dealing with the effects of the injuries, but she is!)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is Nelson.

He is a 21 year old OTTB who's my bevloved Bestie! He just turned 21 on April 23rd of this year.

This picture was just taken a few days ago:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

The first three are of Sparky, age 29, still thinks he's a youngster, and tolerates everything, even being dressed up for Halloween. (The first and last pics of him were taken two weeks ago) The fourth is Carrie, this pic was taken when she was 24, 6 months before she passed away. The last is Champagne who was somewhere in his late 20's. We lost him this past Christmas.


----------



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

Aw they are all so sweet, my 24 year old is a sweetie too he always says hello with a soft nicker. Does anybody know horse age conversion rate to human age?


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

First is Mindy, she taught me how to ride. She is now 30 years old, and still teaching kids.

Next is Ralph, he is 32 and still teaching kids.

Then there's patch, who is 36 and still teaching.

**Everyone, please keep Mindy in your thoughts, as she has not been eating recently and has lost a lot of weight. Also, she is loosing teeth and will probably have to be put down next year.**


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes Bishop is missing an eye. It was badly injured by something and had to be removed. But dont worry, he's a happy old boy without it


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Horse and human year conversion is:

1 horse year = 3 human years

So if a horse is 7, he would be 21 if he were a human.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

First pic is of Alpo, my first rescue horse. He was 27 when I got him, was an old horse no one wanted anymore. I bought heim from my neighbor for all the money in my piggy bank because he was going to shoot him and feed him to his dogs. Don't ever tell me you are going to shoot a horse, I'll end up with another one.  My mom still tells the tale of my 10 year old self dragging a bag of bones down the road, and down the driveway and telling her "Mom, I bought myself a horse". She said "No, you bought yourself a dead horse!". Alpo lived to be 36 years old. This was him shortly before he had to be put to sleep. We rehabbed her and got him fit, he developed cancer and suddenly started losing weight, so the vet had to come out and send him to heaven. I still miss Alpo. He was a darn good horse.



Second pic is the horse I grew up on- I cut my teeth on the horn of his saddle. Buck was a mustang from the South Dakota range. He was captured as a foal with his mom, who broke her neck in the roundup and died. He was very abused before my grandparents bought him. I think he was about 15 when they bought him. He lived to be about 34, roughly. He died quietly in his stall on Thanksgiving night.


----------

